# Your Action Shots



## onecatahula (Oct 31, 2014)

I picked up tripple3's shot from another thread because I love these shots while riding . . of your bike . . or your riding partner . . . with the scenery blurring by . . . speedo showing 32 mph, etc.  

Thanks for your inspiration tripple3 !

Please show us your Action Shots ! ! !



tripple3 said:


> This was taken with my iPhone just as I was riding under a streetlight in the early morning. View attachment 175963


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 31, 2014)

*Here's mine . . .*

Here's a recent shot on my Schwinn 35 DD, 
with the big Torrington crossbars,
and the huge EA horn to scare the neighbors


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 31, 2014)

I have a few whole videos of me riding the evinrude but this is the only picture i have.  me riding on a shelby

Nick


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 31, 2014)

At first I thought that read "or riding your partner"!   Here's some action shots of me from a few years ago wiping out on my newly put together Iver.  This bike has since changed hands several times since I owned it.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 31, 2014)

*Action -*


----------



## ballooney (Nov 1, 2014)

Post Halloween sugar rush ride...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 1, 2014)

You guys all must have went to the same photo class...I must have missed that one...except for horder of course


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 1, 2014)

That one that is posted in the first one is my favorite too but I have a couple others and one of my son Timothy riding my Challenger. 








This one is definitely not a high-speed shot ha ha


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 1, 2014)

Here are a few more just in case you guys think I am not coordinated enough to ride a bike and take gooseneck pics...LOL


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 1, 2014)

And a couple more action pics with knees other than mine...
Uncle Sam...





Resident of punchbowl 37fleetwood on one of his classic collectables





And one of my all time favorites


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 1, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;kUnRbfYIM-E]http://youtu.be/kUnRbfYIM-E[/video]


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 3, 2014)

Action shots from the riders position do all look alike so here's a video. 
https://vimeo.com/110780775


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 3, 2014)

Me about to ride my Bird!





My girl riding it!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 3, 2014)

Napoleon




Hawthorne Twin Bar




Mercury Pacemaker


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 3, 2014)

tripple3 at the Cyclone Coaster ride.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 3, 2014)

here's something you don't see often, me on a Colson!


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 4, 2014)

*Tire bell test.*

http://youtu.be/fC0tUpph0b0


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 16, 2014)

riding up Magnolia in fountain Valley California on my Dayton  with a motorcycle rearview mirror.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Nov 16, 2014)

*Lights Camera Action*

One of my better photo opportunities:


----------



## walter branche (Nov 16, 2014)

*doin my thang*

indianapolis motor speedway , saying high to all the believers


----------



## walter branche (Nov 16, 2014)

*it must be  ME*

its a wheel thing , you probably could not understand


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 16, 2014)

*I love it man*

Classic, pure genius. Good to hear from you again Walter. Rob.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 16, 2014)

*Zep attack*





pics from yesterdays skidkings jump into winter ride ....zep speedo working awesome ....


----------



## rlhender (Nov 16, 2014)

Here a some of me...The first race picture is of me winning the 2008 NBL Grand national race my first year back racing after 20 plus years.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 16, 2014)

[/URL]


----------



## Spence36 (Nov 17, 2014)

Cruising Along the 35 




Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 2, 2015)

cruising down the street in my 4-0
Nick.


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> cruising down the street in my 4-0
> Nick.
> View attachment 188661




Very nice Nick.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 2, 2015)

My first attempt at the High Wheel thing.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 2, 2015)

Couple new ones from this past week


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 2, 2015)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


>




Hmmmm....That's a funny lookin' Schwinn


Nice bike tho


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 3, 2015)

Henry not afraid to rock the step through Pixie.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 9, 2015)

Obligatory behind the bars shot.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 9, 2015)

I saw a rockabilly boogie bicycle with the same frame design as this 39 Snyder built peerless. 
https://vimeo.com/116401418


----------



## Iverider (Jan 9, 2015)

Walking the bike across is advisable. 



RailRoad  by VW Sightings,  on Flickr



Untitled  by VW Sightings,  on Flickr


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 21, 2015)

'37 Imperial in Grants Pass,OR


----------



## onecatahula (Jan 21, 2015)

Riding my new 41 Streamliner this evening . . .


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 23, 2015)

Here's an action shot on my challenger on a dirt path yesterday. I loaded it this morning while pedaling north along Huntington Beach on my crusader


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 23, 2015)

fall color 2014


----------



## fatbike (Jan 23, 2015)

Action shot!!!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 2, 2015)

I was videoing my bike ride when I looked up and saw a car. 
https://vimeo.com/121050289


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 2, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> I was videoing my bike ride when I looked up and saw a car.
> https://vimeo.com/121050289




Are you ok mark?


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 2, 2015)

I know... I should have stated, "I am Fine" The bike is fine too There is a small walkway at the corner that I rolled up, glanced the curb and layed her down gently as I jumped off landing on my feet laughing....
Thanks for your concern



rollfaster said:


> Are you ok mark?


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Great pictures.  The red and white is classier than I remember.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 31, 2015)

Shot from this month's Monrovia Ride


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 31, 2015)

Riding the strand in Long Beach, California.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Mar 31, 2015)

My wife snapped this one of me on my Luxury Liner


----------



## Cory (Mar 31, 2015)

Tripple3 had a chain brake by my house so I tried to set him up with this green machine to get him home. He hopped on it without hesitation and started doing 180s. I tried to capture one with my phone.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 5, 2015)

Couple of new ones I took today…


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 5, 2015)

Shur Spin propeller ornament with radial engine sound provided via Blue Tooth hidden inside the E/A horn unit transmitted from the I-Phone in the riders pocket.
New tech meets old tech.
Enjoy!https://vimeo.com/124180195


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 5, 2015)

https://vimeo.com/124180395


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2015)

I had some fun yesterday pics taken with my iPhone









A kid named Jeremy was riding Sheephills so he snapped a couple photos I'm definitely going back with a better bike for it.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (May 8, 2015)

Just got my Shur-Spin Radial today ...mounted on the 39 Westfield moto-bike,,,AWESOME ! Thanks Joe!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 10, 2015)

...., A few recent pics...


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 16, 2015)

I shot a sequence one that came out pretty cool today:









Rider continued riding on down the street with arms outstretched just for the fun and freedom....


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Jun 21, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


>




Very cool!


----------



## catfish (Jun 21, 2015)

Tooling around on my Knucklehead.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 21, 2015)

Ed, 
that bike is BAD ASS!

love those old Nucklehead Harleys


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 21, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


>




He looks right at home and having a great time. Great pic Scott.


----------



## catfish (Jun 22, 2015)

CWCMAN said:


> Ed,
> that bike is BAD ASS!
> 
> love those old Nucklehead Harleys




Thanks!


----------



## Eric (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 22, 2015)

Catching some air at the local school...

1953 Schwinn Meteor...


----------



## Chel_in_IL (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Mar (Jun 29, 2015)

This shot isn't mine but I wish it was, as this is the best vintage bicycle action shot that I have ever seen. Sorry, I don't know the original source.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 30, 2015)

I've seen other pics now calling  a tripple3 shot.  cool. 








... Childhood feelings don't all go away... child-like fun keeps it fresh....


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Cory and I riding early fourth of July.  



And then a couple Cory took with my phone.


----------



## onecatahula (Jul 20, 2015)

Finally got my funky 35 DD completed with the original tank (thanks to Mike Rossi and Jason Zeeb),





and took the pup out for a ride:


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Jul 20, 2015)

*Action Shot: Delta Whiz-in Northern California Spring 2015 & Fall 2014*

Old bikes with vintage engines (Whizzer)


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jul 28, 2015)

Perfect night for a ride on the 40 Roadmaster....AC SPEED CHIEF..CHECK...VINTAGE AUTO TEMP AT 70 DEGREES...CHECK...PROPS ON THE SURE-SPIN B-25 ..CHECK...  Awesome...


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 2, 2015)

My friend Mike and I rode to Long Beach today and took a couple with my iPhone.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 26, 2015)

That's a good one Mike I wish I was on that ride…
I have some more…
First is the circle city ride



Surfer ride… Only a surfer knows the feeling…



Motorcycle handlebars on Snyder built Twinbar



1940 western flyer with paperboy hooks and heavy duty wheels



My most recent ride on my Shelby Western Flyer that I don't know the year....





I like this thread.  I would love to see some other people's pics…


----------



## mike j (Sep 7, 2015)

The more things change, the more they stay the same. Keep on riding.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 7, 2015)

Down hill speed






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikicruiser (Sep 13, 2015)

Me riding across the San Gabriel river on the old rebuilt train bridge.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 13, 2015)

Riding the Roadmaster Roadster!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 13, 2015)

Don aka Schwinndoggy putting his Elgin through the paces and Joel on the Hurricane Coaster Ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 20, 2015)

Could not resist.  Floor lighting, felt like Light Speed 

https://vimeo.com/139893114


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 25, 2015)

Western Flyer Bikes rounding the corner






1936 electric rides great





Riding my Elgin with my friend Mike on the Santa Ana River Trail





1936 Packard rides straight…


----------



## Jarod24 (Oct 5, 2015)

Tour de fat, Tempe, AZ






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 11, 2015)

Cool shot of my buddy Mike…


----------



## ballooney (Oct 11, 2015)

A respectful ride through a rural cemetery...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 16, 2015)

Bump this thread to see the skidkings pics... come on


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 19, 2015)

Here's a couple of shots from a impromptu Vetrans day ride a few of us did last Wednesday ....


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Beach Ride Regularly.....*



cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Here's a couple of shots from a impromptu Vetrans day ride a few of us did last Wednesday ....




Super fun ride; glad you could join us Frank.

These pics were from the same ride on a different day…


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 11, 2015)

Some recent ones that came out pretty cool…









Mike is what I call a "soul rider"


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 11, 2015)

*rain in california!*

Went for a ride in the rain last night...


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 18, 2016)

Bump the action…



FordMike65 and his Valentine.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 7, 2016)

This is not a "specific day" thread; you can post action shots every day…


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 7, 2016)

Here's a shot from today's ride on my 39 Hawthorne. If you look close you can see my reflection in the stem bolt.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 8, 2016)

Another shot from my ride back from voting in Michigans primary on Tuesday riding the 37 Oriole. 
Not sure if it was the rough roads or me.


----------



## benmcjamin (Mar 10, 2016)

out on the Super


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2016)

Early morning ride on the Napoleon




Did a little off-roading later in the day...


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 14, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Early morning ride on the Napoleon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did some off-roading on my Packard the other day...


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 14, 2016)

Cool shot of Mike on the river trail


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 18, 2016)

Late night ride


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 24, 2016)

Riding the '37 Colson with the Foothill Flyers


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 25, 2016)

Chili stealin the show.


----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 26, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


>




Now that's an action shot !


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 29, 2016)

I'll have to put a siren on this bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 4, 2016)

Smoothest rocket ever


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 8, 2016)

We were wet when we got there.


----------



## tripple3 (May 8, 2016)

I took a ride this morning.
Happy Mother's Day


----------



## tripple3 (May 22, 2016)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 13, 2016)

After Pho soup run.  Wishing that little blue horn was loud








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 14, 2016)

This weekend's breakfast run.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 14, 2016)

Yesterday's lunch run.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 14, 2016)

I Love this thread


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 14, 2016)

In action


----------



## onecatahula (Jun 14, 2016)

Out for a spin on the DX and my wife's new Mothers Day 41 (thanks Mark!!)


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 28, 2016)

Weekend dinner ride on the HTB.


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 28, 2016)

Persons siren on the Westfield yesterday.


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 28, 2016)

39 Hawthorne todayView attachment 334187


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 29, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> 39 Hawthorne todayView attachment 334187




Not sure what happened to my picture. It's too late to edit it back in, so here it is again.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rolling Relics San Fran Ride action pics.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 3, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Rolling Relics San Fran Ride action pics.
> View attachment 346422 View attachment 346423 View attachment 346424 View attachment 346425 View attachment 346426 View attachment 346427



WHEW! What an incredible day with Fordmike65 and the Rolling Relics ,Cyclone Coasters and the rest of the crew riding in San Francisco ...What a blast ! Fordmike65 Bikes are badass! That Colson Imperial is so cool ,along with the girls Mercury...Dang alot of cool rides showed up...Looking forward to repeat next July!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 3, 2016)

I love the action; I got a couple shots...


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 3, 2016)

Taking pictures while riding is not my forte, but here's a few that I managed to get.


----------



## dla (Aug 8, 2016)

Got a little action this weekend...


----------



## benmcjamin (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 18, 2016)

Sequence shot rounding a corner no hands







This one I have been practicing for a little while...Nailed It!



Always having a good time


----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 27, 2016)

Riding home
Love this slow motion capture 

First one is a great ride into the bike lane 
Second slow motion is almost taking another freakin fall -  not what I need after my last incident !












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 10, 2016)

Action shots riding the Long Beach Marathon October 9, 2016


----------



## Elginboy (Oct 21, 2016)

Hitting the streets in LQ☺


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 22, 2016)

Great shots! Damn Eddie, you almost ate it! Heres a classic tripple 3 shot!  The other i thought was worthy, me bombing an 8 story parking deck!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 22, 2016)

Some recent action on the Snyder HTB.



 

 

 

Even Cody got in on the action


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 22, 2016)

Nice....


----------



## fboggs1986 (Oct 22, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Oct 22, 2016)

fboggs1986 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Nice color combo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 26, 2016)

Sequences...


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## MTGeorge (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Ross (Oct 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 6, 2016)

Yesterday's trail ride with my son. Pics from the 36 Westfield.


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 9, 2016)

Passed by a 10 year old on the ride today.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 20, 2016)

Parking structure fun on the 37 Syracuse


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 6, 2017)

posted time noted....


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 7, 2017)

First ride on the new bmx cruiser,kool gift from king louie


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm always taking pics and video of Nick riding lol

Darcie


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jan 7, 2017)

Shelby day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 24, 2017)

Ballooner bike gang taking over the streets of Monrovia...



...with a smile


----------



## JerryP42 (Jan 29, 2017)

Cruising on my late 30's Snyder.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 31, 2017)

takin advantage of the nice day!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 6, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 419437



Now thats a kool pic brother!


----------



## None (Feb 13, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 419437




So dope!!


----------



## None (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## kreika (Feb 13, 2017)

Desireé said:


> View attachment 422339 View attachment 422341




I really like the green on green. Sweet ride! Colson?


----------



## None (Feb 14, 2017)

kreika said:


> I really like the green on green. Sweet ride! Colson?




Thanks! Roadmaster.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 21, 2017)

Action shot while riding and posting right now on the Santa Ana River Trail




Good morning!


----------



## None (Feb 21, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Action shot while riding and posting right now on the Santa Ana River Trail
> View attachment 425615
> Good morning!



Holy smokes!!! GORGEOUS!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 21, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Holy smokes!!! GORGEOUS!




Thank you Desiree.
Worth the trip!




No bike riding on the pier; unless it's super early…


----------



## Kstone (Feb 21, 2017)

I went to get groceries down the road and learned not having a basket for them and using your handle bars was a great way to nearly kill yourself.

To be honest, I'd do it again...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2017)

Last picture from my friend; nothing to do with Bikes


----------



## Jackie Treehorn (Mar 10, 2017)

first test ride for my son, the grin says it all !
(see my introduction post for the whole story) It's not perfect, the saddle moves too much, the handlebar is too thin for the stem and moves too...  ) but the pleasure is already here.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## burrolalb (Mar 20, 2017)

Santa fe dam trail ride 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 30, 2017)

Action is in the background on this one


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 5, 2017)

Sequence


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2017)

I handed my phone to Jim




 photo credit goes to @Jimmy V


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 7, 2017)

My wife on a girls  prewar schwinn klunker. .


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 10, 2017)

Out on the 54 Phantom. ....


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 10, 2017)

The wife on her Schwinn built 41 Chicago Cycle Supply Cadillac. ......


----------



## modelcarjedi (Apr 10, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## None (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 13, 2017)

Hands free. ...


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 16, 2017)

Found a nice little dirt road that ran alongside Mallard Creek today. @roberto_fuggn_b


----------



## roberto_fuggn_b (Apr 16, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> Found a nice little dirt road that ran alongside Mallard Creek today. @roberto_fuggn_b




cool little clip @pedal_junkie great ride today man it was good to get out there today! 


Sent from my wireless bicycle


----------



## None (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## sccruiser (Apr 23, 2017)

Me catching air circa 1982 on my brand new Schwinn.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2017)

Yesterday on the way to the beach


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2017)

@Jimmy V visiting from Michigan


----------



## saladshooter (May 6, 2017)




----------



## bikeyard (May 6, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 462581



Lets see the rest of the bike


----------



## saladshooter (May 6, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> Lets see the rest of the bike


----------



## bikeyard (May 6, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 462760



Nice


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (May 17, 2017)

.


----------



## None (May 18, 2017)




----------



## mike j (May 21, 2017)

These are harder to take than I thought they would be.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (May 21, 2017)

Out and about yesterday on my 46 Rollfast rat.


----------



## sccruiser (May 21, 2017)

41' Goodrich heading to flea market.


----------



## tripple3 (May 22, 2017)

mike j said:


> These are harder to take than I thought they would be.
> 
> View attachment 469426
> 
> View attachment 469427




Stretch out your arms…


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 5, 2017)

Mike took this still... Imagine the shots from this altitude....
@fordmike65


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 5, 2017)

another favorite riding into *Headwind *last year....


----------



## None (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 6, 2017)

oc beach ride for my 45th birthday!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 477777 oc beach ride for my 45th birthday!




Here's a few more from the same ride...


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Jun 17, 2017)

Bendix 2spd. ..


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 19, 2017)

action shot posted by @wasp3245 in another thread; Love this:


----------



## IngoMike (Jun 19, 2017)

1901 Rambler...cruising the foot pegs.


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 23, 2017)

Fast action


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 4, 2017)

Happy 4 of July!
Scroll through to see the flags unfurl...


----------



## wasp3245 (Jul 8, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> action shot posted by @wasp3245 in another thread; Love this:
> View attachment 483926



Thank you for your kind words .... Riding a Hobby Horse is a unique experience ....you'll never know how much you'll miss pedal till you no longer have them .   This was me riding from Nancy France to Karlsruhe Germany end of May ... there was a group of up to 14 of us .... here are a few more photos from the ride . 

 

 

 


Cheers Carey


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 12, 2017)

Bird, you and I need to get together to take some action shots of the other person bombin the hill...


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 15, 2017)

yup,ill be out to  ride to long beach with my boyz in a couple weeks.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## jlr551cfd (Jul 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 20, 2017)

Sues first ride on the Blue Phantom. .... happiness. ......


----------



## None (Aug 20, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 646082




So gnar!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 29, 2017)

Keep practicing…


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 6, 2017)

.


----------



## pedal_junky (Sep 7, 2017)

Chili taking in some sunshine, keeping a close eye on the Rocket.



Photo credit @rustjunkie


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Sep 10, 2017)

Burke Gilman trail Seattle.







pedal_junky said:


> Chili taking in some sunshine, keeping a close eye on the Rocket.View attachment 672710
> 
> Photo credit @rustjunkie


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 12, 2017)

.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 21, 2017)

52 Royal badged Schwinn Standard model. This is the bike Sue uses to haul treasures home with. ...


----------



## eddie_bravo (Oct 8, 2017)

@tripple3  (Mark) coming fast down a hill 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 20, 2017)

You have to love a good tailwind 


 

 

 
 Bummer is 25 mph headwinds back


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 28, 2017)

Antique Great Western, 28" wheels


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 16, 2017)

Action and sequence shots of @tripple3 were taken by @Jimmy V
 Laughing and having a great time


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 19, 2017)

they didn't want to race.


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 8, 2018)

rides lately


----------



## Muleman121 (Jan 22, 2018)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 712032 they didn't want to race.




That’s the FD I retired from! Miss the job.  Don’t race that one.  It’s faster than it looks.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleman121 (Jan 22, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Antique Great Western, 28" wheels
> View attachment 699066




Like the handlebars on that bike! They let you stretch out. What are they? I want some!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 22, 2018)

Muleman121 said:


> Like the handlebars on that bike! They let you stretch out. What are they? I want some!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They're new-ish; came on Nirve bikes, both black or chrome.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Muleman121 (Jan 22, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> They're new-ish; came on Nirve bikes, both black or chrome.
> View attachment 742150




Ok thanks! Going on a hunt now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (May 21, 2018)

If it feels right; Do It  @fordmike65
This is a Big Downhill!
Good One!


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Nice bike too!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 20, 2018)

Sequence....
@birdzgarage 

















Steer with your feet.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 20, 2018)

And thats the way its done!


----------



## the tinker (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 22, 2018)

Ramp owner took pics with my phone.















On a trailer at the Play Ground in Newport Beach.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 6, 2018)

sequence 1, 2, 3


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## saladshooter (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 31, 2018)

Great shot; not mine.
Ride On @SKIDKINGSVBC


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 31, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Great shot; not mine.
> Ride On @SKIDKINGSVBC
> View attachment 861916



@tripple3  will have this down by the end of summer.maybe no hands even!


----------



## anders1 (Aug 31, 2018)

On the Thailand and Laus border a while back. Sweet ride...


----------



## anders1 (Aug 31, 2018)

anders1 said:


> On the Thailand and Laus border a while back. Sweet ride...View attachment 861930



Thailand and Laos border...


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 25, 2018)

i can’t compete with the likes of y’all, but on a whim I popped this selfie with my mobile, and got lucky with the “shutter speed” which was quick enough to make it interesting.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 25, 2018)

From the SKIDKINGS FALL COLOR CLASSIC October 21st.Photo by Tiki ..


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 9, 2019)

*Feels Like Flying*


----------



## TieDye (Jan 11, 2019)

When summer comes we'll be sure to get some cool pictures.  All of these are cool.


----------



## 99 bikes (Jan 11, 2019)

Summer photo from the local classic bike drag races.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## saladshooter (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 11, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 931691



Rock'n pair of Snyders right there


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 9, 2019)

onecatahula said:


> with the scenery blurring by . . . speedo showing 32 mph, etc.
> 
> Thanks for your inspiration tripple3 !
> 
> Please show us your Action Shots ! ! !



bump it with one or two from today...


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Dec 9, 2019)

Vintage action, me in 79 on my Spitfire jumping over my nephew!


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 10, 2019)

Had to try it.


----------



## hm. (Dec 10, 2019)

*Balloonoob that was fudge!ng bad @ss.. but damnn sonn be carefull out there!*


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 10, 2019)

Sunday's CC Colson ride, on the way to Long Beach on PCH


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 15, 2019)

A few from recent rides.
Hammerhead


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 15, 2019)

Action photography shows up more if you have control of the shutter speed on your camera.  Most cameras in cell phones have high speed shutters.  If you can slow down the shutter speed and hold steady on your bike, the background will be blurred.

Panning with the subject will blur the background when you release the shutter, like focusing on your handlebars or front wheel, will blur the pavement.

Hold the camera steady on the background and releasing the shutter as the subject passes through the viewfinder will blur the subject in front of the still back ground. 

This is hard to do unless you can adjust the shutter speed on your phone. Shooting against a background will take two people or a camera on a tripod and a remote shutter release.

Aperture settings are fun to play with as well.  That determines what's in focus and what's not.

Here's an example of the effect of different shutter speeds. 

Focusing on the background and releasing the shutter as the subject passes through your view finder. This shows the subject in action.





Here's an example of focusing on the subject, panning, and not paying attention to the background. There's not action with the subject except peddling and the spokes in the wheel..




Put away your cell phones, and get out your cameras and have some fun.


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 15, 2019)

Here's an example of taking a picture of a bicycle by adjusting the aperture so that there's a very small area that's in focus.  Shows only the subject that you want highlighted, not everything in your field of vision. This focuses on the headlight and anything withing a couple of inches from it.  The rear of the basket and head tube are getting blurry and the trees in the background are totally blurred out.  Have some fun with your camera, take some awesome pictures.


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 15, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> Here's an example of taking a picture of a bicycle by adjusting the aperture so that there's a very small area that's in focus.  Shows only the subject that you want highlighted, not everything in your field of vision. This focuses on the headlight and anything withing a couple of inches from it.  The rear of the basket and head tube are getting blurry and the trees in the background are totally blurred out.  Have some fun with your camera, take some awesome pictures.
> 
> View attachment 1110633



Nice contributions riv.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 18, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> Here's an example of focusing on the subject, panning, and not paying attention to the background. There's not action with the subject except peddling and the spokes in the wheel..



This is great stuff!
I ride a bunch, and this hand-me-down, i-Phone 6 takes some pretty good action shots; in my totally un-trained, attempt at pics.


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 21, 2019)

.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 6, 2020)

My friend Q.C. shoots with a Sony camera, sent me a few from todays ride.:eek:
















Not Cell phone pics, obviously.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 9, 2021)

...new jeweled grips on Clipper...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tacochris (Jan 11, 2021)

Well you wanted blurry action, so you shall receive...Lol
This was from a Critical Mass ride a few years back.  Closest to the photo is Dave on his rusty Huffy and Im in the beanie cap on my crusty junkyard Monark....
MAN I miss those days....
Funny story: Dave and I only brought crusty old bikes but we would almost always be out front of the pack with the fixie and road bike guys.  The look on those kids faces when they look over at full speed and see a 70+ year old bike matching their every stride.  The pic is blurry because we were hauling arse....


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 11, 2021)

Some action shots on the Mountain Bikes...
Yeti AS-X, Giant STP II, & Cannondale Prophet w/ Lefty fork...













Hope Yall like!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## saladshooter (Mar 19, 2021)

And a glimpse of @Mr. Monkeyarms


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 20, 2021)

^^^^^That was a fun day!!^^^^^
Seeing your Commander and Tony's Shelby was icing on the cake.


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Mar 22, 2021)

Jax beach


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 23, 2021)

At the beach...


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 16, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> At the beach...







bump up some Beach action!




... sunrise on the water, looks so lovely;
Sunshine always makes me high.🥳


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Oct 16, 2021)

On the trail yesterday


----------



## tripple3 (May 5, 2022)

"Flight Sequencing"


----------



## tripple3 (May 5, 2022)

"Happy Days"


----------



## cyclingday (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Lookn4bikes (May 5, 2022)




----------



## dave429 (May 5, 2022)

End of Summer 2021


----------



## The Hat (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## The Hat (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## bobcycles (Oct 25, 2022)

last week Asbury Park NJ boardwalk Blue Panther Boogie!


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 25, 2022)

@Handle Bar Hoarder - He’s breaking it in ^ for you Richard !


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 17, 2022)




----------

